# Speed Up Menu Displays in Windows XP. (Stopping Menu Fade)



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Hey All,

On my older system, I would often have annoying Menu fade-ins or sub-menu fade ins in working with Windows programs, most often IE 8, or when there would be a lot of content in a Menu or right-click sub-menu, Users running Windows XP can speed up the display of Menus and stop menu fade-in by following these tips from MS. They work great!

How to Speed Up Menu Displays and Stop Menu Fades in Windows XP:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/setup/tips/menu.mspx

Jack


----------

